# How long have you lived in the UAE?



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Let go around:


How long have you lived in the UAE?
Which emirate is your favorite? Why?
How has the UAE changed since you arrived?
What is your favorite place to hang out in the UAE?
What is the one thing you hate most about living in the UAE?
What is the thing you love the most about living in the UAE?

I look forward to reading the responses.


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there, 
i am happy to share my expirence in UAE.
I ve been here Almost 11 yrs
my favorite city is Dubai of course.
UAE had changed a lot, Lots of constructions and malls are newly build what they call it (New Dubai) this link shows how Dubai has growth within the last decade.
Eleven Years of Dubai's Insane Growth Seen From Space
i hate the traffic congestion almost everywhere in Dubai. we lose lots of our time in roads although its getting better now RTA is doing a good job so far, plus the very hot weather i also hate here
My best place to hang is al mamzar beach i am used to meet my friends there we meet and drink some Zafrani tea hehe
what i love most here hmmmm the multicultural society from all nations and races...it might be a unique feature of Dubai.....thts all for now


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I have lived in U.A.E. for ,more or less , 30 years .... and Dubai has been my home away from home although I desire to wind back time b'coz I like the old Dubai as compared to this new Dubai of 2012 .
Currently ,it seems that Abu Dhabi is moving ahead as a lot of events & celebrations take place there ,especially after Yas Island has been built ! :clap2:


----------

